# Should disc brakes lock up?



## nodaksvt (May 16, 2010)

So after I started to break in my sortie 1, I started to notice that my rear brakes dont lock up, they just slow me down (even as i squeeze it with all i got). I rode my friends Mission 1 and his brakes do lock up and stop much faster. Now, the Mission does have different brakes, but shouldnt I be about to lock up the rear if I chose to? 
I have not taken sandpaper to the rotor but i have cleaned it up.


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes. They need adjusting or tuning in some way if they won't lock up.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Locking the rear brake allows the rear wheel to break traction and slide. Most stopping power comes from your front brake (though you should not use the front by itself).


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

Jason B. said:


> Locking the rear brake allows the rear wheel to break traction and slide. Most stopping power comes from your front brake (though you should not use the front by itself).


And?


----------



## rockapede (Apr 26, 2010)

You should be able to lock up your rear brake without too much fuss, both on pavement and dirt. I can lock up the front on dirt just fine, but not on pavement (I'd go over the bars long before it would lock). Go ride some more, as it's probable you just haven't gotten the pads bedded in yet.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

you should be able to but in very few situations should.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

it isn't adjusted correctly. Did you build the bike yourself or did you get it at a local Performance shop?


----------



## BenDover (Jul 13, 2010)

if your bike or brakes are new then you probably just haven't bedded the pads yet. if you can pull the lever all the way into the handle then there is too much slack in the cable/need to bleed.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

BenDover said:


> if your bike or brakes are new then you probably just haven't bedded the pads yet. if you can pull the lever all the way into the handle then there is too much slack in the cable/need to bleed.


Huh?


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

It took us a month for the brakes to lock up the tires on our first disc mtb. We didnt know any better. Break them in. That could be the only problem. 

/bing


----------



## ro.sniper (Apr 27, 2010)

You should be able to fly over the bar with ease.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

ro.sniper said:


> You should be able to fly over the bar with ease.


With a rear brake you'd have to work at it 

.... are we sure nobody has put chain lube on that rear brake?


----------

